# Dewalt DW735 popping the breaker



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm in the process of running some boards through the planer and it suddenly pops the breaker on the front of it. I took the board out, expecting a huge gouge where I had started taking too much off but nope, just a sliver. I waited a few minutes, reset the breaker and continued. A few minutes later, POP. Rinse and repeat to the point of frustration. Shut everything down and go in the house before frustration gets the better of me.

I cleaned off the bed and extension trays and re-sprayed with stuff from Lee Valley, cleaned everything I could but it still does it.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you checked the chip outlet? The chip ejection system on these planers is pretty aggressive and others have reported having issues with clogging. This causes the machine to bog down and could result in the breaker tripping. The key to success seems to be a full size dust collector attached with large diameter ducts. The collector needs to keep up with the flow from the machine.

Other than that I would check for something binding on either the cutter head or feed rollers (duh! I almost hated to type that  ). It could be a faulty breaker that trips too easily, but that is not very likely.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I took the top off it and cleaned the tiny amount of debris that was there and there was no backlog of chips anywhere. I have it hooked up to my DC.

I just got off the phone with the local Dewalt depot and of course, they won't do anything until I bring the machine in. Not good timing at all as I'm in the middle of two large projects. He suggested bypassing the reset button to see if maybe it's faulty but if it's not and I bypass it…..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Try another outlet


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you using an extension cord?

Checked the amperage on your outlet?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Are the blades sharp? I noticed that sharp and dull blades look about the same, but the machine performs much better with fresh blades. I was only milling about 250 b.f. between blade changes. I got tired of that, so I switched to a Shelix head. 
The breaker on the planer is a thermal overload. Usually it means something is working too hard. I have had mine trip a time or two, but your problem sounds more consistent.

Let us know how you resolve the problem.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I've tried several things. It just came back (a few months back) from a rebuild because it simply stopped working.

I thought it might be the static build-up on the DC hose so I wrapped wire around it and ran it to a ground…no change.

Thought it might be the heavy duty extension cord I always use so I moved the planer closer to an outlet and plugged it in directly…no change.

I'm about ready to shoot it and buy a new one!


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Pinto - I've been eye-balling the Shelix for a while now thinking about switching things out. The blades are fairly recently flipped but I guess it couldn't hurt picking up a fresh set to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Bad breaker on machine I think. Even if you bypass it, it'll just trip the receptacles breaker if it wants to so you don't have to worry much. My bet is that it won't. Even if it does, then you know it's a motor problem and a few more amps isn't going to make a big difference anyway.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Also, you might try blowing compressed air over the switch and breaker to clean things up.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Fired it up again today and the 3rd board popped the breaker.
- changed to new outlet
- blew everything out with compressed air
- 2 boards and pop
- replaced blades
- plave, plane, plane, plane…....it works!.........pop ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!! Nope
- run to Home Depot to buy spade lugs (male)
- bypass breaker
)

Will bring it to Dewalt depot next week sometime. They closed at noon today

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo frustrating!


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Can you get a clamp-on amp meter to check the amp load just to make sure the load is not to high when planing?


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Remove the drive belt and give the heads & rollers a spin to make sure they are turning freely.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Those klixon type overload protectors work by having two different metals and the difference between their thermal expansion (hence the name "thermal overload protector").. over time, they can go bad, and they will go bad quicker the more they trip. Eventually, they will get to a point where they become useless and you have to either bypass it or replace. There should only be two wires going into it, so just wrap a piece of wire around the terminals and see what happens.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Btellis04 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm having this exact same issue. I now have to send the damn thing to Anaheim to get fixed. I'm going to have to use another planet in the meantime to finish this job I'm doing. Huge pain in the butt


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

My DW734 had that problem.. I sent it in for service. I think they replaced the breaker. Hasn't happened since.


----------

